# FS: Razer Taratula Keyboard and Deathadder Mouse



## PohTayToez (Aug 3, 2011)

*Razer Deathadder* - $35 shipped
Great condition, comes with booklet.

*Razer Tarantula* - $45 shipped
Light scratches near top, only really visible in direct light.  Small scuff near the middle palmrest.  Comes with extra keys that can be switched out with included tool, also comes with driver CD, manual and quick start guide.

Willing to do both for $70 shipped. (USA, inquire for international shipping)

*Heatware*


----------



## Turbo10 (Aug 3, 2011)

how much for the keyboard shipping to UK?


----------



## claptonman (Aug 3, 2011)

Have the same keyboard, love it. No problems whatsoever. Got it for only $20, too.


----------



## PohTayToez (Aug 3, 2011)

UK shipping would be $30 for the keyboard.


----------



## Turbo10 (Aug 4, 2011)

PohTayToez said:


> UK shipping would be $30 for the keyboard.



yeah thats too much, i could buy a new one for that price , thanks anyway


----------



## PohTayToez (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, I figured.  Keyboard needs a big ole box so international shipping isn't going to be cheap.


----------



## lubo4444 (Aug 4, 2011)

I had the same keyboard and mouse.  My mouse and keyboard were red though.  I remember the red keyboard was the special edition or something but i dont really see any difference.  I sold them though but they were great.


----------



## PohTayToez (Aug 19, 2011)

Price drop!


----------



## lovely? (Aug 24, 2011)

ill vouch for the deathadder, easily one of the best mice i've ever used. good luck with the sale, and free bump.


----------



## PohTayToez (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 17, 2011)

god i hate this, i have 65, but i want some games, and i want it for my build, this is really tempting.


----------



## PohTayToez (Oct 3, 2011)

[yt]OM9uMJWtNww[/yt]


----------



## PohTayToez (Oct 5, 2011)




----------

